# MSI Readies X58A-GD65 Motherboard



## btarunr (Jul 2, 2010)

MSI is ready with a new feature-rich "value" LGA1366 motherboard, the X58A-GD65. Among LGA1366 motherboards, this model is priced at a relatively-affordable 210€, building on X58's feature-set, coupled with USB 3.0 and SATA 6 Gb/s using additional controllers on board. The X58A-GD65 uses an 8-phase VRM with high-C capacitors. It uses simple heatsinks over the VRM, X58 IOMMU, and ICH10R southbridge. Expansion slots include three PCI-Express x16 slots, of which the first two are wired to the X58 with full-bandwidth, while the third one is wired to the ICH10R, and is electrical x4; other slots include two each of PCI-E x1, and PCI. ATI CrossFireX is the only multi-GPU standard supported.

Connectivity includes six SATA 3 Gb/s ports from the southbridge, two SATA 6 Gb/s from an additional controller, two eSATA ports, two USB 3.0 ports, 4+6 USB 2.0 ports, 8-channel audio with optical and coaxial SPDIF connectors, FireWire, and one gigabit Ethernet connection. To lure enthusiasts, MSI advertises military-grade components used in critical power-delivery circuits, active-phase switching, support for six-core processors out of the box, and DDR3-2133 MHz memory support. 



 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## demonbrawn (Jul 2, 2010)

Does anyone have a link describing x-phase VRM? It's been years since I've looked into motherboards. Just curious.


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 2, 2010)

Looks like a digital power to me. I mean, there aren't any capacitors near CPU socket like on analog powered boards...


----------



## btarunr (Jul 2, 2010)

RejZoR said:


> Looks like a digital power to me. I mean, there aren't any capacitors near CPU socket like on analog powered boards...



It's analogue. 







Those are capacitors, and PWM circuits use them, too.


----------



## HammerON (Jul 3, 2010)

"ATI CrossFireX is the only multi-GPU standard supported."

Strange. I thought most X58 motherboards supported both CF and SLI...

At least the ones I have had do~


----------



## nINJAkECIL (Jul 3, 2010)

Natively, all X58 chipset supports SLI. It depends on the vendor whether they will implement support for SLI or not.
btw, as long as there's dual PCI-E x16, you can enable SLI on most mobos.
here's how:
http://www.xdevs.com/e107_plugins/content/content.php?content.30


----------



## Zubasa (Jul 4, 2010)

HammerON said:


> "ATI CrossFireX is the only multi-GPU standard supported."
> 
> Strange. I thought most X58 motherboards supported both CF and SLI...
> 
> At least the ones I have had do~


It all come down to paying for that expensive "key" chip from nVidia.
There is really nothing special about SLI support, it just all comes down to licencing :shadedshu


----------

